# 5 mth old waking loads in the night



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi There
I have twins, and Jasmin has just cut her first two teeth on Friday, with no fuss at all......
Adam has since then been waking during the night crying, for no apparent reason, just wants his dummy (we never used to hear anything from him til 5am ish, now its every hour at least)...he has no other signs of teething, i dont think, although im not sure what all of them are....I have been recommended Medised, but dont want to give it to him unnecessarily....
HELP!!!
Sallyx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Sally

Medised hs a drug in it that helps relieve a stuffy nose in babies. The main side effect to this is that it causes sleepiness. Babies should only be given this if they are poorly and not as a way of getting them to sleep.

Babies have to learn to get to and stay asleep. They cant learn if they are made drowsy.

You may find that Adam is teething or it could be that he is waking up and wanting comfort. He probably cant find his dummy. But at this age its really hard as they havent learnt to look for themselves.

See what happens over the next week. You may have to do a sleep diary. Have a word with your HV about doing this.

Let me know how you get on.

Jxx


----------

